# My computer says the diagnostics policy service is not running?



## Toshiba1995 (Sep 11, 2011)

My toshiba laptop has been telling me my anti virus cannot be run when I scroll over the wireless icon it says I am connected but only through limited connection, meaning I can't get onto the internet at all. I didn't shut anything off on my computer so if anyone knows how to get this "diagnostics policy service" to run again it would be great!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Type *Services.msc* in the start *Search* box. Scroll down to *Diagnostic Policy*. Right-click, choose *Properties* and set it to *Automatic*. If it's already set that way, then *Start* the service.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Toshiba1995 said:


> If anyone knows how to get this "diagnostics policy service" to run again it would be great!


Go into the control panel \ Administrative Tools \ Services. Scroll to diagnostics policy service and make sure it's started and set to Automatic.


----------



## Toshiba1995 (Sep 11, 2011)

When i click into it it says it is set to automatic but when i press start it starts to load then pops up and says "Windows could not start the Diagnostic Policy Service service on Local Computer" then says Error 5: Access is denied.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Try System Restore, bring it to a point prior to this issue. Do the restore in safe mode. Tap F8 on bootup and select safe mode.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Some suggest uninstalling your network adapter driver, rebooting and letting Windows find the driver.


----------

